# West Marine "go anywhere seat 2"



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I have 2 and would like to sell them as a pair, they're in really nice condition and when the boat is full and no where to sit for the next 2 hrs these are pretty comfy ... WM model 10385656 ... retails around $84 but selling these for $75 FOR BOTH! PM if interested and I'll get back with you.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Located in CC


----------

